# Service at Bars and Restaurants?



## PatrickMurtha (Feb 26, 2011)

Before I even raise the issue, let me stipulate that this is NOT a specifically Mexican phenomenon or tendency. It probably does have a generational dimension. 

Although I receive delightful service at several establishments in Culiacan, there is a sports bar near my house where I do not. I go there because it is so convenient and has wi-fi, and I have been doing so for three years. The staff is far too occupied socializing with each other and checking their smartphones to focus on making a good experience for customers, and in my particular case I seem to get a consistent cold shoulder because I am American. I come often, say hello, and tip well (at least 20%), but no one has even ever smiled at me. Finally, after an occasion in which I waited for 15 minutes to be served at the bar despite there being almost no customers at the time, I wrote a letter to the manager complaining. What gives? 

Have any of you experienced anything like this? In my opinion, staff's smartphones should never even be visible on the floor of the restaurant or behind the bar. 

As I say, this could happen in any country potentially - although I note for comparison that service in Korea where I lived for a year is consistently superb, 100% focused on the customer's well-being at all times even in the tiniest and most humble establishment. Mexican service across the board does seem spottier to me.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

PatrickMurtha said:


> Before I even raise the issue, let me stipulate that this is NOT a specifically Mexican phenomenon or tendency. It probably does have a generational dimension.
> 
> Although I receive delightful service at several establishments in Culiacan, there is a sports bar near my house where I do not. I go there because it is so convenient and has wi-fi, and I have been doing so for three years. The staff is far too occupied socializing with each other and checking their smartphones to focus on making a good experience for customers, and in my particular case I seem to get a consistent cold shoulder because I am American. I come often, say hello, and tip well (at least 20%), but no one has even ever smiled at me. Finally, after an occasion in which I waited for 15 minutes to be served at the bar despite there being almost no customers at the time, I wrote a letter to the manager complaining. What gives?
> 
> ...


I have never experienced anything like that at a place that I visit often enough that they know me. I think it is long past time for you to stop giving them your business.

As an example of a contrast, there is a very nice restaurant a block from my house. It is a little on the expensive side. I only visit it when I have out of town guests, maybe once or twice a year. In spite of my infrequent visits, I know both of the owners and they treat me like a long lost friend every time they see me.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

PatrickMurtha said:


> Before I even raise the issue, let me stipulate that this is NOT a specifically Mexican phenomenon or tendency. It probably does have a generational dimension.
> 
> Although I receive delightful service at several establishments in Culiacan, there is a sports bar near my house where I do not. I go there because it is so convenient and has wi-fi, and I have been doing so for three years. The staff is far too occupied socializing with each other and checking their smartphones to focus on making a good experience for customers, and in my particular case I seem to get a consistent cold shoulder because I am American. I come often, say hello, and tip well (at least 20%), but no one has even ever smiled at me. Finally, after an occasion in which I waited for 15 minutes to be served at the bar despite there being almost no customers at the time, I wrote a letter to the manager complaining. What gives?
> 
> ...


Same in the US at various bars if you are not a regular .... become their best friends or find another hangout


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

sparks said:


> Same in the US at various bars if you are not a regular .... become their best friends or find another hangout


Interesting. That has never been my experience there. Fortunately, I guess I have only been to those where the employees valued their job.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

PatrickMurtha said:


> Have any of you experienced anything like this? In my opinion, staff's smartphones should never even be visible on the floor of the restaurant or behind the bar.
> 
> Mexican service across the board does seem spottier to me.


I believe it all depends on what the owner demands of his/her employees. I find where the owners are involved in their business, quality is generally best, but if they just come and collect the money, poor.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

I would not return to the the joint and certainly would never leave 20% for that type of service....


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

chicois8 said:


> I would not return to the the joint and certainly would never leave 20% for that type of service....


I don't leave 20% as a tip anywhere in Mexico. The standard is 10%, and at the places I usually eat in my neighborhood, they're happy to see me, give me excellent service, and happy with the tips I leave.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

We leave 15% when we go for breakfast at VIP'S in Leon. There are 2 waitresses that we have "trained" and our service is outstanding; they know when and how we want things. My wife sometimes brings a small bag of candies for their children or some small thing when we return from the US for them. I have noticed that they both always "cross and kiss the tip" each time. I doubt they get that much from many. To me, a tip is something earned for extra service, not for normal stuff. But, each to his own. You tip what you want, and I will tip what I want.  These are the only 2 that get more than 10% from us, some get nothing.


----------



## PatrickMurtha (Feb 26, 2011)

I don't in the least mind tipping 20%, in part as a way of ENCOURAGING superior service - although it obviously hasn't worked at the particular establishment I am referring to. But I think that must be because (1) the workers tend to be younger and kind of oblivious, and (2) the manager isn't setting the right tone. I went to the sports bar yesterday for the first time since dropping off my letter, and I must say, quite a difference, at least temporarily. They were very attentive, comped my two beers, and then I tipped well again. So I must have gotten someone's attention.

I'll be watching for the smartphones. In my opinion, one of the first things the manager should do is to ban the things while on duty. Before or after shift and on breaks only, and NEVER in view of customers. I think this applies to every establishment on earth. It disturbs me to see my students developing tighter relationships with their phones than with anything else! And everyone is doing it - businessmen are prime offenders. "I have to take this" are now the five rudest words in the English language. Is your mother dying? No? Then I'm sorry, you don't have to take this. I don't even carry a cell phone myself, and have not done so for years. 

Anyway, regarding tipping, I sometimes get the happy feeling of having made someone's day, and in most of the places where I tip generously, I do get tippity-top service after that. I always tip baggers a ten-peso coin, for example, and since in OXXOs and such the baggers are often kids, they get excited. I had one boy at my local OXXO who would start grinning ear-to-ear when I came in the store, and offer to carry my goods to the counter for me. If I am encouraging him to see that there are legitimate ways to get ahead in the world through hard work, I would be proud of that. Because the counter-influences here in Culiacan are strong.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Patrick, why did you keep on patronizing that bar for so long when it was obvious that overtipping the wait staff wasn't even giving you semi-decent service?


----------



## PatrickMurtha (Feb 26, 2011)

Isla Verde said:


> Patrick, why did you keep on patronizing that bar for so long when it was obvious that overtipping the wait staff wasn't even giving you semi-decent service?


One block from my house - very convenient. No similar establishments within a mile. It is true, I SHOULD have denied them business - or complained sooner.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

PatrickMurtha said:


> One block from my house - very convenient. No similar establishments within a mile. It is true, I SHOULD have denied them business - or complained sooner.


I'm of the opinion that the word "should" usually leads to a problem rather than a solution. I do understand how the sheer proximity factor led you astray.

You've done the appropriate thing by complaining.
Let's hope the long term positive effect remains.

In nearly every eating/drinking establishment, it's all about the owner or manager's attitude and physical presence. If their beady eyes aren't on the staff, then talking, texting, and playing results. People start off being happy to get a job, but human nature tends to go for the easier life.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

PatrickMurtha said:


> One block from my house - very convenient. No similar establishments within a mile. It is true, I SHOULD have denied them business - or complained sooner.


You go to this sports bar to place bets, buy food and drinks, or just to use the wifi? Sports bars do like to have their customers spend some money.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

lagoloo said:


> In nearly every eating/drinking establishment, it's all about the owner or manager's attitude and physical presence. If their beady eyes aren't on the staff, then talking, texting, and playing results. People start off being happy to get a job, but human nature tends to go for the easier life.


I can think of several places that I frequent in my barrio where the staff does an excellent job even when the manager isn't around. There is one where the service is very irregular, which is why I don't go there very often, even though the food is quite good.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Here in our city all the OXXOs have stopped allowing the children to pack the plastic bags for tips [I have seen a couple of OXXOs where they still have kids sometimes, but very rarely]. I asked why a couple of times with different clerks in different OXXOs. They said all the customer complaints to head office. Apparently many people are annoyed at them for getting in the way and quickly putting things like a pack of cigarettes, refresco or a piece of candy in a bag etc. without asking and then taking up space at the counter when the place is overcrowded, which is more often than not in many popular location OXXOs etc..

I was in one tiny OXXO yesterday where the aisles are so small a very large person would have to walk down them sideways and the área where you pay is tiny and people were waiting to pay and of course get cell phone minutes and paying their bills and moving further down all the aísles where others had to wait to get at stuff they wanted. 

It is across the street from the new very large shopping mall and full of employees in uniforms and suits with badges from the mall getting stuff cheaper that at the mall. Guys delivering and stocking shelves etc. 

Unfortunatly this is the closest OXXO within walking distance to the apartment we bought to rent out. The next closest one, 5 blocks away, is much larger but beside our Tec de Monterrey campus and also is crowded all the time. Never have seen a kid in any OXXOs where the área is commercial, residential or downtown, only in barrios pobres once in a blue moon here.


----------



## PatrickMurtha (Feb 26, 2011)

joaquinx said:


> You go to this sports bar to place bets, buy food and drinks, or just to use the wifi? Sports bars do like to have their customers spend some money.


Well, there is no betting. And I buy lots of beer, and sometimes food. They see their money's worth out of me for sure. Besides which, I tend to go at odd hours - mid-afternoon - when there is ample staff but little competition for attention, and I ought to receive excellent service just because of that. 

It's not just the texting and such. I have had delays in service because the guy behind the bar was CUTTING LIMES and wouldn't take care of me until he had finished doing so. I mean hello, you have a live customer here. The limes will wait!

One reason I have been overly patient at this establishment is because I have FREQUENTLY been admonished (in this forum and elsewhere) to drop my usual standards when it comes to Mexico, since insisting on punctuality, attention, follow-through, etc., will just wind up frustrating me when they obviously aren't going to be forthcoming. I have often wondered how much of that is appropriate cross-cultural adjustment, and how much is actually condescension - in other words, I shouldn't really expect much of them because, you know, Mexicans! I have never worked out that issue entirely to my satisfaction; I suppose it never goes away.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

PatrickMurtha said:


> Well, there is no betting. And I buy lots of beer, and sometimes food. They see their money's worth out of me for sure. Besides which, I tend to go at odd hours - mid-afternoon - when there is ample staff but little competition for attention, and I ought to receive excellent service just because of that.


I was at a major casino here with a friend and we were the only ones at the bar and, in fact, in the sport betting/tv viewing room. No service from the barista, tapping on the bar, waving hands, etc. No reaction. Got up and left. Went back a year later and the service was better and the personnel changed. 

The sign may say, “No shoes, no shirt, no service.” I say “No service, no tip, no return.”


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

PatrickMurtha said:


> Well, there is no betting. And I buy lots of beer, and sometimes food. They see their money's worth out of me for sure. Besides which, I tend to go at odd hours - mid-afternoon - when there is ample staff but little competition for attention, and I ought to receive excellent service just because of that.
> 
> It's not just the texting and such. I have had delays in service because the guy behind the bar was CUTTING LIMES and wouldn't take care of me until he had finished doing so. I mean hello, you have a live customer here. The limes will wait!
> 
> One reason I have been overly patient at this establishment is because I have FREQUENTLY been admonished (in this forum and elsewhere) to drop my usual standards when it comes to Mexico, since insisting on punctuality, attention, follow-through, etc., will just wind up frustrating me when they obviously aren't going to be forthcoming. I have often wondered how much of that is appropriate cross-cultural adjustment, and how much is actually condescension - in other words, I shouldn't really expect much of them because, you know, Mexicans! I have never worked out that issue entirely to my satisfaction; I suppose it never goes away.


You left out one part of the equation. Mexico has different values in different regions. 

Sinaloa is not the norm for so many things they could write a book on the place, as many have. Trying to figure out their specific values is like trying to wrangle a wild boar with your bare hands. I gave up many years ago and know many Sinaloenses intimately.


----------



## PatrickMurtha (Feb 26, 2011)

AlanMexicali said:


> You left out one part of the equation. Mexico has different values in different regions.
> 
> Sinaloa is not the norm for so many things they could write a book on the place, as many have. Trying to figure out their specific values is like trying to wrangle a wild boar with your bare hands.


I believe you are quite correct, sir, and will get to test that impression when I move to Mexico City for a new job at the end of this month.

When I first arrived in Culiacan three years ago, it struck me as surprisingly "normal" for a city with its reputation. It took me quite a while to fully detect the hysteria beneath the surface. It is a deeply provincial and un-cosmopolitan town, and like all such is not that friendly to outsiders - that is pretty normal. What is unusual is the degree to which the residents don't want to talk about anything interesting or "real," and their extreme lack of hospitality and helpfulness. No one wants to draw attention to themselves in any way. Even simple bonhomie could do that. So they avoid it. 

Only my adolescent students ever "opened up" to me about the real nature of life in this city and state. In fact, they were eager to do so, because they could be as frustrated as I sometimes was by the lack of any acknowledgment of the real issues on behalf of local adults. Of course, the students will be forced to grow up to be those adults themselves. But for a few years in their teens, they have questions and WANT to ask them. I didn't have answers, but at least I would listen to their questions and accounts without shutting them down.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

iamkim said:


> Doesn't matter where in the world we are, We have never believed in tipping a % of the bill, I mean why should a couple ordering steak, lobster, and wine for $100 have to tip more than a couple ordering a burger, fries and a Pepsi for $20. A server usually makes the same number of trips to/from the kitchen. no matter what the order is. We tip based on the service, NOT the cost of what we order. I will never go to a restaurant that automatically includes a predetermined tip in the bill. If our bill, (in the US or Canada) is $20, we might tip $3-$5, so that's 15-20%, but we would never tip 15-20% on $100 bill, $10 maybe, but it would have be exceptional service and food. Maybe its because we live on a budget, and any extra money we have is for us to enjoy a few luxuries like dining out. My niece is paid $9 hr, but makes another $200-$300 on top of that in tips per shift working as a server in northern Alberta Canada, and as is standard in the industry, most, if not all of her tips are undeclared income, In 2013 she says she earned with pay and tips almost $70,000 working 6 hrs/day 4-5 evenings a week, and almost $60,000 of that was just in tips, which means it was all in her pocket, no income tax paid. That's more than we ever made working 40hrs a week at skilled jobs.


Does your niece know that you are announcing to the world that she cheats on her taxes?


----------



## Heading South (Jan 29, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> Does your niece know that you are announcing to the world that she cheats on her taxes?


I think its common knowledge and EVERYONE, including governments, already know that most people who get tips don't declare most, if any of them, because most aren't paid very well above the table, in some places, some aren't paid anything and only work for tips.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

_


Heading South said:



I think its common knowledge and EVERYONE, including governments, already know that most people who get tips don't declare most, if any of them, because most aren't paid very well above the table, in some places, some aren't paid anything and only work for tips.

Click to expand...

_Just for the record, while I can´t speak for many jurisdictions in the U.S. I do believe that waiters, to be prudent, need to report at least some tip income to avoid IRS scrutiny although I doubt almost any waitperson declares all tips nor, for that matter, even actually knows what tips they have received over time. net of that not stolen by their employers. Claiming no tip income during the year might prove provocative to tax agents. Here in Mexico it´s no problem if you are a wáiter since your employing restaurant or streetside food hut probably doesn´t even exist as far as the legitimate governing authorities are concerned and taxes are actually paid to your local extortionist - the real governing authority here.


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

iamkim said:


> Doesn't matter where in the world we are, We have never believed in tipping a % of the bill, I mean why should a couple ordering steak, lobster, and wine for $100 have to tip more than a couple ordering a burger, fries and a Pepsi for $20. A server usually makes the same number of trips to/from the kitchen. no matter what the order is. We tip based on the service, NOT the cost of what we order. I will never go to a restaurant that automatically includes a predetermined tip in the bill. If our bill, (in the US or Canada) is $20, we might tip $3-$5, so that's 15-20%, but we would never tip 15-20% on $100 bill, $10 maybe, but it would have be exceptional service and food. Maybe its because we live on a budget, and any extra money we have is for us to enjoy a few luxuries like dining out. My niece is paid $9 hr, but makes another $200-$300 on top of that in tips per shift working as a server in northern Alberta Canada, and as is standard in the industry, most, if not all of her tips are undeclared income, In 2013 she says she earned with pay and tips almost $70,000 working 6 hrs/day 4-5 evenings a week, and almost $60,000 of that was just in tips, which means it was all in her pocket, no income tax paid. That's more than we ever made working 40hrs a week at skilled jobs.


Are you implying that waiting tables is _not_ a skilled job?


----------



## lancekoz (Nov 6, 2013)

There are some exceptions in my town of Guadalajara, but generally, I find restaurant service in Mexico pretty bad. Part of it may be tradition... once your drink and food has been served, the staff seems to leave you alone completely... quite a contrast with modern American chains where they often check the diner's opinion and/or strive to give you refills of drink. And there is little shame in idle groups of servers leaning into each other, talking, with their backs to the diners. So, you may have to work to get another glass of soda or water, or worse, you may find they've all disappeared! Same thing with getting the check... it often takes forever. They really seem to want you to stay. On the other hand... they have a strange habit of sending in a busser to take your plate away the instant you slow down eating. Use that opportunity to ask for the check or to order dessert... because once they get away with your plate, you'll likely be waiting a long time.


----------



## PatrickMurtha (Feb 26, 2011)

lancekoz said:


> There are some exceptions in my town of Guadalajara, but generally, I find restaurant service in Mexico pretty bad. Part of it may be tradition... once your drink and food has been served, the staff seems to leave you alone completely... quite a contrast with modern American chains where they often check the diner's opinion and/or strive to give you refills of drink. And there is little shame in idle groups of servers leaning into each other, talking, with their backs to the diners. So, you may have to work to get another glass of soda or water, or worse, you may find they've all disappeared! Same thing with getting the check... it often takes forever. They really seem to want you to stay. On the other hand... they have a strange habit of sending in a busser to take your plate away the instant you slow down eating. Use that opportunity to ask for the check or to order dessert... because once they get away with your plate, you'll likely be waiting a long time.


What I find interesting is that my experiences with service in Korea were phenomenal, and Korea is not a tipping culture, so the good service cannot affect the waitperson's take. Here in Mexico, it can, but there sometimes seems to be indifference to that fact.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

lancekoz said:


> There are some exceptions in my town of Guadalajara, but generally, I find restaurant service in Mexico pretty bad. Part of it may be tradition... once your drink and food has been served, the staff seems to leave you alone completely... quite a contrast with modern American chains where they often check the diner's opinion and/or strive to give you refills of drink. And there is little shame in idle groups of servers leaning into each other, talking, with their backs to the diners. So, you may have to work to get another glass of soda or water, or worse, you may find they've all disappeared! Same thing with getting the check... it often takes forever. They really seem to want you to stay. On the other hand... they have a strange habit of sending in a busser to take your plate away the instant you slow down eating. Use that opportunity to ask for the check or to order dessert... because once they get away with your plate, you'll likely be waiting a long time.


There are places like that in my area, but I tend to avoid them and patronize the ones that offer decent service. But I do sometimes have to chase down my waiter when I want my check.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

lancekoz said:


> There are some exceptions in my town of Guadalajara, but generally, I find restaurant service in Mexico pretty bad. Part of it may be tradition... once your drink and food has been served, the staff seems to leave you alone completely... quite a contrast with modern American chains where they often check the diner's opinion and/or strive to give you refills of drink. And there is little shame in idle groups of servers leaning into each other, talking, with their backs to the diners. So, you may have to work to get another glass of soda or water, or worse, you may find they've all disappeared! Same thing with getting the check... it often takes forever. They really seem to want you to stay. On the other hand... they have a strange habit of sending in a busser to take your plate away the instant you slow down eating. Use that opportunity to ask for the check or to order dessert... because once they get away with your plate, you'll likely be waiting a long time.


Some of that is a cultural difference. In Mexico (and in Europe) the waiters are not trained to try to turn over the tables as fast as humanly possible. 

They are happy to let you sit at the table and talk to your friends as long as you care to without being bothered by a waiter coming by every 5 minutes to ask if you need anything, when what the waiter really means is: Isn't it time for you to go and release the table for the next customer. 

If I need something, I just get up and go ask for it. It is not that big a deal.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

TundraGreen said:


> Some of that is a cultural difference. without being bothered by a waiter coming by every 5 minutes to ask if you need anything, when what the waiter really means is: Isn't it time for you to go and release the table for the next customer.


Fortunately, I have never felt "rushed" in any restaurant, or I would never have returned. When we find a restaurant (and we don't find many, as we enjoy cooking our own food) in Mexico that we really like the food, we make it a point to train 1 or 2 waiters to serve us exactly as we prefer. If they can comply, we leave a respectable tip. No good service, no good propina. If I had to get up and go ask for things, I would pay myself the "tip". Just say'in.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

lancekoz said:


> There are some exceptions in my town of Guadalajara, but generally, I find restaurant service in Mexico pretty bad. Part of it may be tradition... once your drink and food has been served, the staff seems to leave you alone completely... quite a contrast with modern American chains where they often check the diner's opinion and/or strive to give you refills of drink. And there is little shame in idle groups of servers leaning into each other, talking, with their backs to the diners. So, you may have to work to get another glass of soda or water, or worse, you may find they've all disappeared! Same thing with getting the check... it often takes forever. They really seem to want you to stay. On the other hand... they have a strange habit of sending in a busser to take your plate away the instant you slow down eating. Use that opportunity to ask for the check or to order dessert... because once they get away with your plate, you'll likely be waiting a long time.


I find waiters are trained not to bother you when you have your food and drinks and leave you alone. Eye contact usually works after that when you need some more. They have a famous Chinese restaurant in Mexicali which is very large and busy with about 20 or so waiters. They line up against the wall at the front when between serving tables and scan their tables. When you need more they see you looking directly at them and rush over. Great place. Many people in a restaurant will sit and talk for an hour or two after eating.


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

On the other hand, a few years ago we ate in a well recommended Indian restaurant in SMA. The waiter wouldn't leave us alone for even 5 minutes. He would come over and ask, "¿Todo bien?" ("Everything o.k.?", but it was an empty phrase), so often that it became unpleasant. But that was exceptionally bad, over attentive service.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

AlanMexicali said:


> I find waiters are trained not to bother you when you have your food and drinks and leave you alone. Eye contact usually works after that when you need some more. They have a famous Chinese restaurant in Mexicali which is very large and busy with about 20 or so waiters. They line up against the wall at the front when between serving tables and scan their tables. When you need more they see you looking directly at them and rush over. Great place. Many people in a restaurant will sit and talk for an hour or two after eating.


Sounds like a great place. Just a little too far to go on the spur of the moment.


----------



## Lilly789 (Jul 21, 2014)

*Cultural Differences*



PatrickMurtha said:


> Before I even raise the issue, let me stipulate that this is NOT a specifically Mexican phenomenon or tendency. It probably does have a generational dimension.
> 
> Although I receive delightful service at several establishments in Culiacan, there is a sports bar near my house where I do not. I go there because it is so convenient and has wi-fi, and I have been doing so for three years. The staff is far too occupied socializing with each other and checking their smartphones to focus on making a good experience for customers, and in my particular case I seem to get a consistent cold shoulder because I am American. I come often, say hello, and tip well (at least 20%), but no one has even ever smiled at me. Finally, after an occasion in which I waited for 15 minutes to be served at the bar despite there being almost no customers at the time, I wrote a letter to the manager complaining. What gives?
> 
> ...




There is a different idea of service /customer service here in Mexico. We often arrive with a sense of self entitlement that just doesn't fly here. Ever tried arguing the price of something in wal mart because the advertised price was different than how it was rung up? It's take it or leave it and stop wasting my time. That's just the way it is. Do you speak the language? Also, they tend to be a lot less tolerant of people taking up space and using the wi fi even if they have paid for something. 
This is not ALWAYS the case but you shouldn't be surprised to experience it. This is their country and culture-and less punctual, less consistent and less "friendly" service is a part of it...sometimes.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Lilly789 said:


> There is a different idea of service /customer service here in Mexico. We often arrive with a sense of self entitlement that just doesn't fly here.


I don't think I'd describe the unhappyness with the sometimes non-existent or not-very-good customer service in Mexico as having a sense of entitlement. However, customers, no matter their nationality, are entitled to the service they're paying for. The displeasure isn't just expressed by foreigners, but by just about each Mexican I've worked with or have become friends with.


----------



## Lilly789 (Jul 21, 2014)

Longford said:


> I don't think I'd describe the unhappyness with the sometimes non-existent or not-very-good customer service in Mexico as having a sense of entitlement. However, customers, no matter their nationality, are entitled to the service they're paying for. The displeasure isn't just expressed by foreigners, but by just about each Mexican I've worked with or have become friends with.


Hmmm...I think the self entitlement part comes in when we decide that it is their problem that we are displeased and they must fix it. That would be nice and we could possibly all get along better...but really sometimes we have different ideas about what is "rude" than the people serving us. The customer is not always right in Mexico-perhaps on some occasions but not as a general rule. I think it just depends on who you are dealing with and weather or not they could care less about your displeasure at their service. 

I find the difference in customer service to be charming at times and annoying at other times but if I don't like it, I can always find a different place to go or just compromise with my expectations.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

Lilly789 said:


> Hmmm...
> I find the difference in customer service to be charming at times and annoying at other times but if I don't like it, I can always find a different place to go or just compromise with my expectations.


Very true, and the way to handle a lot in Mexico. Customer service training generally seems to be non existent. 
As my wife tells me, in Mexico we always "thank" the people at the store for selling us something, and I tell her that NOB, they "thank" us for buying from them.


----------



## Lilly789 (Jul 21, 2014)

coondawg said:


> Very true, and the way to handle a lot in Mexico. Customer service training generally seems to be non existent.
> As my wife tells me, in Mexico we always "thank" the people at the store for selling us something, and I tell her that NOB, they "thank" us for buying from them.


Yes yes this is exactly my experience  Oh well-it has kind of loosened me up as well to express how I feel and not walk around with a smile plastered on my face when I'm not feeling smiley. Kind of admire the brutally honest self-expression at times-even when the customer service is lacking


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

Lilly789 said:


> Yes yes this is exactly my experience  Oh well-it has kind of loosened me up as well to express how I feel and not walk around with a smile plastered on my face when I'm not feeling smiley. Kind of admire the brutally honest self-expression at times-even when the customer service is lacking


I remember in my early years here in Mexico, there were times I needed a "time out" and found myself returning NOB to "civilization". At first, I would stay maybe 2-3 weeks, then I was refreshed and ready for another "go" in Mexico. Over the years, each time my return trips were shorter and shorter, until finally, 3 days was all I wanted NOB before I was "ready" to return to Mexico. Now, my "time outs" sometimes consist of an over night trip to another town/city (maybe Guanajuato) for the night, an evening meal and breakfast, and a return home. Sometimes, I just treat myself (and wife) to a meal at "The Happy Chicken"  
Hey, we all need an outlet, and then the road gets smoother for a while. 
Welcome, Lilly !


----------



## Lilly789 (Jul 21, 2014)

coondawg said:


> I remember in my early years here in Mexico, there were times I needed a "time out" and found myself returning NOB to "civilization". At first, I would stay maybe 2-3 weeks, then I was refreshed and ready for another "go" in Mexico. Over the years, each time my return trips were shorter and shorter, until finally, 3 days was all I wanted NOB before I was "ready" to return to Mexico. Now, my "time outs" sometimes consist of an over night trip to another town/city (maybe Guanajuato) for the night, an evening meal and breakfast, and a return home. Sometimes, I just treat myself (and wife) to a meal at "The Happy Chicken"
> Hey, we all need an outlet, and then the road gets smoother for a while.
> Welcome, Lilly !


xD Thanks for the welcome!

I actually just came back from a five month breather. I feel happy to be back -we will see how long til I get the itch to move...but I'm like that no matter where I'm living haha. I can't exactly stay put


----------

